# Altersstuktur im Forum



## MW (16 März 2008)

Angeregt von Godi interessiert mich jetzt aber wirklich mal die Altersstruktur im Forum


Keine Angst, euer Name wird nicht angezeigt, falls ihr angst habt


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 März 2008)

*bei "über 55" ist Schluss oder wie?*

Hallo MW,

kannst du die Optionen noch verändern?


Gruß, Onkel (42)


----------



## MW (16 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> kannst du die Optionen noch verändern?


 
würde ich machen, wenn ich wüsste wie es geht  


Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass es nicht mehr so viele Leute über 55 hier gibt. Ich schätz denn größten Teil so zwischen 25 und 45


----------



## godi (17 März 2008)

Es währe nur noch eine Stufe höher gegangen da nicht mehr als 10 Auswahlen bei einer Umfrage zu Verfügung stehen.

Gibt es überhaupt Leute hier im Forum mit soviel Berufserfahrung? 
(Wollte nicht so alte Leute sagen  )

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 März 2008)

... man hätte ja auch :

BiFi  - bis vierzig
U-Fu - unter Fünfzig
und
U-Hu - Unter Hundert

nehmen können ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2008)

Geht es um das gefühlte  oder das tatsächliche  Alter?


----------



## MW (17 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Geht es um das gefühlte  oder das tatsächliche  Alter?


 
eigentlich das tatsächliche, beim gefühlten Alter hätte ich die Umfrage in 100er Schritten gemacht


----------



## Kieler (19 März 2008)

*Alter*

Das ist ja interessant. Hätte gedacht, die meisten sind jünger. 

J.


----------



## afk (19 März 2008)

Bei der Menge "alter Hasen" hier im Forum muß sich das ja schließlich auf den Altersdurchschnitt auswirken ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (19 März 2008)

*repräsantiv ist diese umfrage wohl nicht*

ein problem ist wohl, dass die "jugend" es nicht mehr schafft sich längerfristig zu binden und das internet und die darin wohnenden foren nur noch ausschlachtet um ihrer persönlichen lösung ein stück näher zu kommen, wobei der user über 30 oder 40 es eher mit der beständigkeit hält und darüber hinaus eben auch über ein umfangreiches wissen verfügt, welches er gern und von mir aus auch oft, weitergeben möchte/kann/soll... wenn sich all jene, die nur eine frage eingestellt haben oder mit 1-10 beiträgen in der benutzerliste verzeichnet sind, an dieser umfrage beteiligen würden, würde eine deutlich jüngere struktur, so um die 20 (17-24) zum vorschein kommen.


----------



## MW (19 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... wenn sich all jene, die nur eine frage eingestellt haben oder mit 1-10 beiträgen in der benutzerliste verzeichnet sind, an dieser umfrage beteiligen würden, würde eine deutlich jüngere struktur, so um die 20 (17-24) zum vorschein kommen.


 
Korrekt aber die Leute sind ja nun oft keine Dauergäste. Und deshalb würd ich vermuten, dass diese Leute sich auch nur Zufällig oder Einmalig in den Stammtisch verirren. Ich denke mal, die Leute die hier abgestimmt haben zählen hauptsächlich zu den Dauergästen und um die gehts ja eigentlich.
Die Leute die schon längere Zeit "Neuer Benutzer" sind, würde ich nicht zu denn aktiven Forumteilnehmern zählen, auch wenn sie öffter mitlesen


----------



## vierlagig (19 März 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Korrekt aber die Leute sind ja nun oft keine Dauergäste.



wie gesagt, keine repräsentative umfrage, sondern viel mehr ein ausloten, welche user bestimmten alters sich für die themen begeistern können und länger am ball bleiben, weil sie eben auch noch hier und da eine idee und/oder wissen haben, welches sie gern geteilt wüßten, wenn auch nur mitgeteilt ...


----------



## pjoddi (20 März 2008)

*Danke!*

Na toll, jetzt habt ihr es geschafft- ich habe abgestimmt- und irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt alt  

Nein, ich falle nicht in die ü55 Gruppe, aber leider gehöre ich auch nicht mehr der scheinbar zahlenmäßig überlegenen Gruppe bis 35 an.

Aber jetzt ist ja erstmal Ostern, und da kann ich mein Rheuma kurieren und meine Altersverwirrtheit pflegen.

In diesem Sinne- Frohe Ostern an alle!


----------



## TobiasA (20 März 2008)

Ich melde mich mal hier zu Wort. Ich bin 24 (immerhin noch zwei Monate lang...). Meiner Meinung nach gibt es in dem Bereich SPS-Programmierung / Maschinenbau / Service wenige Leute meines Alters. Zum einen, weil wenig ausgebildet wurde, zum anderen gibt es eine Generation sehr fähiger Kollegen im Alter von ca. 30, 35 bis ungefähr 55. Davor und danach scheint es wenige zu geben, die in diesem Bereich Interesse zeigen und Fähigkeiten bzw. eine Ausbildung haben. Es ist wohl auch so, dass in diesem Bereich ein gewisses Interesse und Eigenengagement erforderlich ist, das zugegebenermaßen bei vielen meiner Generation nicht mehr vertreten ist.
Die Finger schmutzig machen will sich auch keiner mehr.
Es scheint fast so, als hätte sich damals, als die ganze Geschichte relativ neu war, ein Kern sehr guter Leute gebildet, zu denen aber im Verhältnis dazu nicht mehr so viele Leute hinzugekommen sind.
Meiner Meinung nach nutzen gerade junge Leute oft die Möglichkeit des Internets, um sich weiterzubilden, so dass ich eigentlich nicht denke, dass es unbedingt nur damit zu tun hat, dass man als "älterer" Benutzer mehr Beständigkeit sucht. Aber ich kenne kaum Leute in meiner Generation, die sich mit dem Thema befassen oder im SPS/CNC- was-auch-immer- Bereich arbeiten.

Gruß, Tobias


----------



## Hermann (20 März 2008)

ich, der ja auch zur jüngeren generation gehöhrt, denke mal, das es an der ausbildung scheitert...
ich mache im moment eine ausbildung zum elektroniker für automatisierungstechnik, ein beruf der in zukunft wohl mangels interesse eingestellt wird.
dann gibt es noch mehr elektroniker für betriebstechnik, die in der betrufsschule fast nix bis garnichts mit s7 machen.
ob sie was im betrieb lernen kommt denk ich mal auf den betrieb an.

da in der zukunft ja immer mehr automatisiert wird, sollte man sich mal gedanken machen einen ausbildungsberuf einzuführen, der viel mit sps programmierung zu tun hat, ich mein technischer zeichner fachrichtung elektrotechnik(weis net ob es wirklich so heisst) kann man ja auch lernen.


----------



## vierlagig (20 März 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> die in der betrufsschule fast nix bis garnichts mit s7 machen.


OT: die sps-programmierung beschränkt sich nicht ausschließlich auf S7!


weitermachen...


----------



## Kieler (20 März 2008)

Es mag ja sein, daß in unserem Bereich zu wenig nachwächst. Die richtige Softies machen lieber SAP und aus Richtung Montage wächst auch nichts nach. Vielleicht ist der Anspruch an Theorie in den letzten Jahren doch gewachsen. Andererseits war der Aufbau einer Kommunikation noch nie so einfach wie jetzt. Ich beobachte aber auch seit Jahren ein weg wandern auf der anderen Seite.  Ich  (43) kenne mittlerweile  mehr gleichaltrige Kollegen, die mal programmiert haben, als solche die es immer noch machen. Ich weiss nicht genau woran es liegt.  Vielleicht ging ihnen der permanente  Termindruck  auf die Nerven. Vielleicht macht man so etwas, wirklich  nur eine bestimmte Zeit und wendet  sich dann höherem zu. 
Es gibt immer noch Tage, wo mich meine Arbeit begeistert. Wenn grosse Anlagen durch mein Programm zum Leben erwachen oder die Regelung auch in den Grenzbereichen funktioniert. Solange das so ist, werde ich wohl noch über die Anlagen toben.

Gruß aus dem kalten Norden


----------



## Hermann (21 März 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> OT: die sps-programmierung beschränkt sich nicht ausschließlich auf S7!
> 
> 
> weitermachen...



ich weis auch, nur ist zum beispiel in dei richtung digitaltechnik, so mal allgemein, was gibt es alles so sehr wenig bis garnichts glaufen,
auf irgendeinem system muss man es ja mal lernen,
ein und baustein macht wohl bei jedem hersteller das gleiche...


----------



## MSB (21 März 2008)

Zu S7 kann man halt sagen,
das die ganze Strucktur der Adressierung eher dazu verleitet unstruckturierten "Blödsinn" zu machen,
als das bei vielen anderen der Fall ist.

Bei Codesys oder wg. mir auch RSLogix5000 ist man alleine schon durch die fehlenden "Adressen" gezwungen halbwegs struckturiert zu bleiben.

Das wirkliche Problem daran: Wenn man sich gewisse Sachen mal angewöhnt hat, kann man sich das nur schwer wieder abgewöhnen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## blasterbock (25 März 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach, muss man eine bestimmte Sorte von Mensch sein, um Automatisierer zu werden. Ein bisschen Fernweh muss man haben, ein bisschen Masochist sollte man sein und einen gesunden Spieltrieb sollte man sein eigen nennen.
Alle guten Programmierer, die ich kenne, haben sich zu guten Programmiereren entwickelt, weil sie sich auch außerhalb des Jobs intensiv mit der Thematik auseinandergersetzt haben.
Gerade bei jungen Programmierern habe ich festgestellt, dass man denen das Gefühl rüberbringen muss, Vater geworden zu sein, wenn eine selbst geschriebene Anlage endlich gescheit läuft.
Das schulisch erworbene Wissen ist nur insofern wichtig, dass eine Grundausbildung vorhanden ist, auf der man aufbauen kann.
Viel wichtiger ist ein Erkennen von technischen Zusammenhängen, unabhängig von der Ausbildung und das Umsetzen in einen Programmcode.

@Kieler


> Es gibt immer noch Tage, wo mich meine Arbeit begeistert. Wenn grosse Anlagen durch mein Programm zum Leben erwachen oder die Regelung auch in den Grenzbereichen funktioniert. Solange das so ist, werde ich wohl noch über die Anlagen toben.


 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es mir ganz genauso geht.
100% ACK


----------



## funkdoc (25 März 2008)

was ich in der letzten zeit so beobachtet habe war, dass es immer weniger leute gibt die da nachkommen. dass liegt denk ich daran, dass keiner mehr leute ausbilden will da es zu teuer kommt bzw die fluktuation auch sehr hoch ist, da sovile firmen suchen und alternativen bieten.

ich hab mich (einfacher arbeiter) jetzt entschieden eine abendschule zu besuchen. die ausdauer der meisten die ich kenne, hält in diesem bereich nicht lange. viele machen das wirklich nur ein paar jahre.

ich hoffe es war keine fehlenentscheidung. schliesslich hänge ich jetzt die nächsten 3 jahre da dran.

grtz


----------



## Kieler (26 März 2008)

Welche Art von Ausbildung machst Du ? Weiterbildung, welcher Art auch immer, kann eigentlich nie verkehrt sein. Und 3 Jahre sind auch schnell rum.
Was Du dann und wie lange daraus machst, liegt ja dann ganz bei Dir.

J.


----------



## funkdoc (26 März 2008)

ich mach ein kolleg für automatisierungstechnik.

dafür brauch ich aber vorerst die matura (abi)
ich bin grade beim vorbereitungskurs für die matura.
losgehen mitn studium tuts im herbst.

ich schliesse ab mit einer diplomarbeit mit anschliessendem (3jahre praxis) Ingenieur.

alles natürlich in der abendschule (20h pro woche) und nebenbei soll ich auch noch arbeiten gehen....

gott steh mir bei

grüsse


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (26 März 2008)

*Altersgruppe von 35..39 ???*

Nach der derzeitigen Beteiligung von 155 Stimmen sieht die Verteilung außerordentlich ausgewogen aus, bis auf die mittlere Altersgruppe von 35..39, die etwas dünn vertreten ist obwohl sie an der Spitze stehen müsste. Woran liegt das? Sind diese Leute zu oft krank, zuviel mit der Fickerei beschäftigt, zuviel auf Montage, oder alles zusammen? Ok, zu oft krank würde ich in dieser Altersgruppe nach meiner Erfahrung ausschliessen  . Oder gibt es hier tatsächlich ein "Loch"?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MW (29 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nach der derzeitigen Beteiligung von 155 Stimmen sieht die Verteilung außerordentlich ausgewogen aus, bis auf die mittlere Altersgruppe von 35..39, die etwas dünn vertreten ist obwohl sie an der Spitze stehen müsste. Woran liegt das?
> Oder gibt es hier tatsächlich ein "Loch"?


 
Das ist tatsächlich etwas merkwürdig, wäre da nicht diese "Delle", hätten wir ja ne schöne Pyramide.

Was is mit diesen Jahrgängen los ????


----------



## Sockenralf (29 März 2008)

Hallo,

verstehe ich auch nicht so recht.

Gerade ´71 war ein Spitzen-Jahrgang  




MfG


----------



## zotos (29 März 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verstehe ich auch nicht so recht.
> 
> ...


Das ist der Grund!

Die haben wohl einfach was besseres gelernt ;o)


----------



## afk (29 März 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Die haben wohl einfach was besseres gelernt ;o)


Dann hab ich was falsch gemacht , oder der Onkel hat wohl doch recht gehabt ...



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ... zuviel mit der Fickerei beschäftigt ...


  *ROFL* 


Gruß Axel


----------

